# New tt ordered without the technology pack



## Akir8298 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello, I am strongly considering ordering a new tt. I cannot decide if I want the technology pack or not. All I want is integrated sat nav, I am convinced that I will use pretty well none of the features of connecting to the internet etc etc. The only trouble is you cannot spec the car with just sat nav, you have to look at the audi genuine accessories for this. Currently this does not appear to be available. Basically I would like to know if doing this would be a bad idea. Would the satnav added later date be no good? Does anyone have any idea how much going down this root would cost??
Thanks


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Negotiate a discount and get it for free. Don't pay list otherwise try drivethedeal.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

It would seem a crime to stick a Garmin on the dash when Audi have gone to so much trouble to create this new uncluttered appearance and to get everything integrated in to their virtual cockpit. But like you I don't have much need for all of the other Tech pack features but would like the sat nav but not at that price.
Think I'd be inclined to sit and wait a bit and see if they rearrange the options packs after a while.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Have contacted my dealer regarding this point, and they are know wiser? as the car is not available yet and they have had not technical information about, upgrading to sat/nav at a later date. Or it is just the sat/nav and not the complete technology pack.

If you read the brochure if you order the technology pack you get 5, 6 monthly map upgrades free!

So the sat/nam maybe just a DVD loaded onto the system and set up in VCD? (if so its a very expensive option)

Regards


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Activation of the SD card sat nav prep on the A3 is around £500, but some dealers will do for less

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi- ... 4d242018b9


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Just been in touch with my dealer, who has just come back from germany. He states that he has been told that the Maps cannot been installed afterwards. It must be ordered at the factory as the technology pack?

Even though the A3 etc can have the maps added later?

Regards


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

That can't be right

From the brochure on Page 28:

Sport model equipment
All TT Coupé
Sport models have
the following items
of standard equipment

Preparation for Navigation to be fitted -
Allows maps to be retro-fitted using parts from Audi Genuine Accessorries (yes that's how they spell accessories over in Ingolstadt)

You would need to get the TechPack to use Google Maps for satnav as you would need an internet connection

Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

jont122 said:


> Even though the A3 etc can have the maps added later?


That's only SD maps that can be added at a later date due to lower screen resolution and lack of touch control dial.

With the TT it is unclear currently. It appears the standard TT has the tech, e.g. display density, touch control dial so why audi charge £1,795 is a bit steep i think. The expensive bits are already fitted. Whether the audi connect is fitted already I'm not sure.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

BaTTyboy said:


> That can't be right
> 
> From the brochure on Page 28:
> 
> ...


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok if the catalogue is wrong then Audi should put something on their website to that effect. It makes me think that if the catalogue is wrong on one point then it's probably wrong on several. Hopefully it's wrong on the numerous shades of grey available for your new car.

However I suspect the salesman has got it wrong. Ask the sales manager or maybe call Audi UK and see if you can get an answer.

If you succeed then please post the response
Thanks


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Contacted Audi Customer Services today, Who new nothing about adding Maps later. So they contacted Audi Germany and looked at the build computer.

They say that the maps can be added later, but the CD will not be available until sometime next year, and are advising people who want mapping to buy the Technology Pack!

Regards


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

How very convenient for Audi


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Contacted Audi Customer Services today, Who new nothing about adding Maps later. So they contacted Audi Germany and looked at the build computer.
> 
> ...


Of course if you order a car on that basis and it turns out to be a load of nonsense you will have absolutely no come back and car you are unhappy with :x


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

It's possibly also worth being very precise in your language when dealing with people.

You talk about adding maps, and I think many people would interpret that as a map update, whereas what you really want to know is is it possible to add the navigation function later.

As for what Audi describe a "preparation" I was shocked to discover that on the A6 avant, which has towbar preparation, what that actually meant was that a retrofit kit was available. The car has no additional features, it's just officially possible to fit the factory towbar afterwards. Factory option cost - £810, retrofit cost - £2000. If you want navigation, order navigation from the factory. It's by FAR the smartest thing to do. And the Technology Pack also includes other things that aren't navigation including a pretty decent 4G connection to the internet through Audi Connect.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Have been taking to my dealer, and he says that you must have a seperate Sim Card fitted to make the Technology Pack to work (Google Maps etc) and advised to purchase a GifGaf £10.00 sim, as you cannot share a WifI Hotspot from your mobile?

Regards


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Have been taking to my dealer, and he says that you must have a seperate Sim Card fitted to make the Technology Pack to work (Google Maps etc) and advised to purchase a GifGaf £10.00 sim, as you cannot share a WifI Hotspot from your mobile?
> 
> Regards


Having got the Tech Pack on my A3 there has been much discussion on Audi-Sport.net re this. The early A3 Tech Packs did allow the use of a mobile phone data sharing but that has been dropped. The consensus is that GifGaf doesn't have a reliable data system and that Three is the best. That is what I have - a £20 Data SIM with 6GB lasts for 3 months and so far I have used less than 3 in just over 2 months. And I have Google Earth (it's not Google Maps!) on all the time for my navigation.

And it's a real shame that Audi saw fit not to have the option of Adaptive Cruise Control because it is one of my favourite features in my A3. It makes driving so much less stressful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

So the GPS map data is not offline??


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

When speaking to my dealer the other day he said something about Audi are going to be removing the option to "retro-fit navigation package" at a later date if not ordered as part of build spec!


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

tt3600 said:


> So the GPS map data is not offline??


The system doesn't keep downloading Google Earth data if it has it already. It only downloads new data ie in a new area. That's my understanding anyway which is why the data usage is so economical.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> When speaking to my dealer the other day he said something about Audi are going to be removing the option to "retro-fit navigation package" at a later date if not ordered as part of build spec!


On the A3 it's only the SD card navigation system which can be retrospectively activated, not the Tech Pack.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

